# Huntsman spiders, Not just boring brown things



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Say 'huntsman' and most people think of the leggy brown species Heteropoda venatoris

but thats not even the tip of the iceberg!!!

I've personally had them in red, purple, green, GOLD!!! and many other patterns and colours

Here's a few examples
Heteropoda Davidbowie Orange huntsman








Megaloremmius leo Lion huntsman








Heteropoda boei Giant Green huntsman









and lets not forget
Rhytimna sp rusty red huntsman
Eusparassus sps painted huntsman
Micrommata virescens green huntsman
Neosparassus sps Badged huntsmen
Heteropoda lunula purple huntsman
Thelticopis modesta - golden huntsman 
to name just a few


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

theyre just so freaky looking.But gorgeous at the same time


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Gosh you know this is weird..its probs just me ..but...you know those really hairy toy spiders you get??.....these kinda remind me of them!

I"d never seen them before, theres something about their wee faces??...very different, and weirdly attractive ;-)


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

exopet said:


> Say 'huntsman' and most people think of the leggy brown species Heteropoda venatoris
> 
> but thats not even the tip of the iceberg!!!
> 
> ...


what about the indian ornate huntsman? can't remember the genus/species, but it's white with black & yellow bands. martin goss had one at last year's ERAC show.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Oh.my.God-I-want-the-second-one-so-bad-it-hurts


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

What's the longevity of these spiders?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Oh.my.God-I-want-the-second-one-so-bad-it-hurts



I've been trying to source Megaloremmius Leo for 5 years!!!

I think a field trip may be required though


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

wilkinss77 said:


> what about the indian ornate huntsman? can't remember the genus/species, but it's white with black & yellow bands. martin goss had one at last year's ERAC show.


I'll text him and find out what species it was


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey don't forget the Aussie huntsmans Holconia immanis and insignis


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Wouldn't mind an H. boei or 2 if you get any in Paul : victory:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> Wouldn't mind an H. boei or 2 if you get any in Paul : victory:


I've got davidbowie and lunula due in soon, as for the boei, i've not seen any for a while, but i am looking 

@ colloseum,
They live for around 12 to 18 months or so


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

some good pics paul ,ive had all these ,and can get them : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

do you know if the Heteropoda boei ever come up for sale?


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

pretty common in germany ,so yes they come up


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

exopet said:


> I've got davidbowie and lunula due in soon, as for the boei, i've not seen any for a while, but i am looking
> 
> @ colloseum,
> They live for around 12 to 18 months or so


I loved Bowie when i was a teenager.......autograph??????? ;-)


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

bluerain said:


> I loved Bowie when i was a teenager.......autograph??????? ;-)


if you dip their legs in ink and let them walk on paper, can you sell it for loads of money or something ?!


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I've genuinly never seen anything like these, they are phenomenal! I love love LOVE the green one!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

exopet said:


> Megaloremmius leo Lion huntsman
> image


 Must. Cuddle.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

:hmm:

Not sure still.

Sorry Paul :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

**louise** said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Not sure still.
> 
> Sorry Paul :lol2:


Not even if I tempt you with a Barylestis sp.?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Not even if I tempt you with a Barylestis sp.?
> 
> image


That doesnt even look real!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> That doesnt even look real!


lmao is that a good thing?

Or maybe a Micrommata ligurina?










:2thumb:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Not even if I tempt you with a Barylestis sp.?
> 
> image


Slightly better.



snowgoose said:


> lmao is that a good thing?
> 
> Or maybe a Micrommata ligurina?
> 
> ...


Love the colour!


----------

